# Any idea what this is?



## superbad (Jul 26, 2007)

Just bought this tonight. The guy who sold it thought it was a 1943 Hawthorne, but looking at it at home, the headbadge rivets (badge is missing) are vertical, and all the Hawthorne badges I can find online have the rivets on the sides.

The tank has been painted. The frame paint looks original, the forks are showing red under the black paint. Fender paint is original, but the fenders might not be original to the bike. All the other accessories are not original. 

I'd like to replace some of the unoriginal bits with original bits, but of course I need to know what I have for sure first.

Only marking is this serial number under the bottom bracket: J48727

Thanks! (Sorry the pictures rather suck.)


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 27, 2007)

*Definitely not '43*

It's a '50s model Cleveland Weld. Is it a Hawthorn? Sure, why not?


----------



## ballooman (Aug 20, 2007)

*what it is*

looks like a mid 50s road master see my other post on roadmaster what year


----------

